# Solved: Afraid to upgrade to 10



## rayningtigress (Feb 8, 2015)

After doing some research on 10, I'm seeing a pros and cons about it. I'm still on 7, and I love my 7.Ii didn't really like 8 when we got my boyfriend his new computer. is 10 more user friendly now?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Kaleen:

I ran Windows 10 Technical Preview for about 2 months before I went back to Windows 7.

It retains a lot of what Windows 8 has, but it's an improvement and hopefully will get better by the time the final public release is available in the fall of this year.

I used the Classic Shell app and did a few registry edits to make it look and run more like Windows 7.

If you really love Windows 7 and want to stick with it, that's fine.

Microsoft will be supporting it until January 2020, so you're good for almost 5 more years.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rayningtigress (Feb 8, 2015)

That's a sigh of relief for me. I really do hope they fix all the bugs and make it more user friendly. I really wanted to throw my boyfriends laptop every time I used it. To be honest I have really high hope for 10 especially for being able to use Cortana like I've been told we should be able to in 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I really wanted to throw my boyfriends laptop every time I used it.


If there are issues with your boyfriend's laptop that you would like us to attempt to resolve, start a new thread in the "Windows 7" section.

Provide a complete description of the laptop and provide details of its issues.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rayningtigress (Feb 8, 2015)

nah that will be opening a can of worms right now with that computer. i want to work on my computer. He doesnt even like using his computer anyways, he says its too high tech for him.


----------

